# Knots for camping



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

So much for a catchy header! 

I was at a meeting the other day and the subject of rope work came up, specifically, that there are a lot of people that are intimidated by knots and how to use them. I certainly agree with that and have let knots bother me as well. 

Many people brought up the bowline as THE knot. I like the bowline (very secure, won’t slip, and retains between 60-70 % of the rope’s breaking strength) but I don’t find myself using it very often. I tend to use a couple half hitches instead, they retain about 75% of the rope’s breaking strength and are pretty resistant to slipping. 

My setup when I’m camping with the horses is typically this: Set up a highline using half hitches to secure the ends, tighten using a power cinch (a 2:1 pulley using an overhand loop) , and prusiks to tie the horse leads to using a quick release chain knot. 










Since I’m not a packer I’ve never needed to learn the more intricate knot systems required for that endeavor. So….

When you’re camping what type of ropework do you typically use and why?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I use a square, bowline and what I call a horse knot because I don't know what it's called it's a slip knot that I use to tie up my horses.While camping I sometimes use a timber hitch.


----------



## catskinner (Mar 23, 2010)

My setup is that my high line has a eye splice on one end with a carbiner to connect to the tree saver, on the tail end have a davis boat anchor rope clamp with carbiner attached to the other tree saver, stick in knot eliminator pull tight, done. To take down, pull tail, push clamp release, unsnap carbiner.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I use a square, bowline and what I call a horse knot because I don't know what it's called it's a slip knot that I use to tie up my horses.While camping I sometimes use a timber hitch.


Kevin - What do you use the square knot for? Tying a lead through a rope halter? 

It's funny how many different names there are for knots. I think it's kind of like plants with a different common name in each area:lol:


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

catskinner said:


> My setup is that my high line has a eye splice on one end with a carbiner to connect to the tree saver, on the tail end have a davis boat anchor rope clamp with carbiner attached to the other tree saver, stick in knot eliminator pull tight, done. To take down, pull tail, push clamp release, unsnap carbiner.


So you've bypassed the knot issue completely! How much does the extra hardware weigh?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Trails said:


> Kevin - What do you use the square knot for? Tying a lead through a rope halter?
> 
> It's funny how many different names there are for knots. I think it's kind of like plants with a different common name in each area:lol:


I use it for alot of things. I carry a lenght of soft cotton rope on my saddle that I use for hobbles. I also use a square knot to tie my slicker to the back of my saddle. If you were asking for knots used in a highline specifically I can't comment on that as I don't generally use one. I just use a half hitch to fasten a lead rope to a halter.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I posted a response on the other forum to this topic. But seems to be more interest here, so I'l post again.

I use the square knot to add sections to my highline rope. Some times the trees I want to use just don't space themselves the same as my 50feet ropes. So I join two ropes together with a square knot and span 60'-70'-or 80' between trees as needed.

I use the Bowline on the first end. I've spent too many nights camping in snowy bad weather. You get up in the morning and try to take down your highline to find the rope got soaked in the storm, stretched tight by 4 horses puling on their leads and is now frozen. With a little effort, you can always loosen a Bowline.

I use the truckers knot on the opposite end if I have to use the rope to pull taut. If I am using something mechanical for the tautness ( come along, ratched strap etc) I will use another bowline on the second end and attach the mechanical device to the loop.

I do use the Prusik Loop if I don't bring Knot Eliminators along or don't have enough.

Like Kevin, I use the Horsemans Knot ( or what ever it's called) to tie the horses lead to anything. Prusiks Loop, trailer ties, or around a tree. I want to be able to pull one end and have it come loose. And I use the Square knot for anything tied with the thongs on my saddle.

I use a clove hitch to tie off the excess Highline rope.

I use a Midshipmans Tautline knot for all the guy lines on the tent.

I use the Double Surgeons knot to attach new tippet material to my Flyline leader. and a Swirl knot to attach flies or lures to my leader.

And thats my collection of practial knots.


----------



## catskinner (Mar 23, 2010)

Trails said:


> So you've bypassed the knot issue completely! How much does the extra hardware weigh?


less than a pound for the hardware. Plus the carbiners can be used to clip stuff to the saddle if needed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

